# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  Buying a tank thats already setup

## tkenny74

Hi all! New to this forum. Ive had several freshwater tanks before, but this is the first time Ive bought a tank that was already set up and running. Im buying a 55 gallon freshwater tank from a friend that he has had running for many years without any loss of fish life. What Im wondering is, whats the best way to transport his fish from his house to mine? Also, we dont live too far apart, but obviously our water parameters will be different. Is there a way that I should refill the tank when it gets to my house that will cause as little stress on them as possible? 

Im wanting to add plants to his setup and decorate it more to my liking than how he has it. Ill be changing some of his decor and changing the filters to a canister filter to keep the water cleaner. Any help/suggestions are welcome! TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-kepping.com

I would ask your local fish store if you could buy a few fish bags off them to move the fish. And then fill them with half a bag of tank water for each fish to bring them back and what water is left put in a sealed bucket and then you should be able to use the same water.

----------

*tkenny74* (24-05-2021)

----------


## tkenny74

> Hi and welcome to fish-kepping.com
> 
> I would ask your local fish store if you could buy a few fish bags off them to move the fish. And then fill them with half a bag of tank water for each fish to bring them back and what water is left put in a sealed bucket and then you should be able to use the same water.


Thanks for the welcome and the advise!

Thats kind of what I did. I took a 35 gallon Rubbermaid tub and filled it with tank water until 2 people almost couldnt lift it and then added the fish to it. All of the fish made it safely and are still alive 3 days later.

Im improving it slowly as much as I can without changing the water chemical levels too much. I had my tap water tested to see how close the tank water would be to what I would be adding to it and theyre super close. I want to add live plants to it eventually, but I need to let it cycle for a bit and the fish to adjust first. Im just happy all of the fish made it and now I can make the tank mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (25-05-2021)

----------


## Gary R

Good to hear that they all made it to there new home safely....just keep testing your water for a couple of weeks to make sure that all levels are ok
once all setup it would be nice to see how it looks now and how you make it yours in the weeks to come.  
Enjoy your new tank  :Smile:

----------

